# Half scale Bombe Jewelry Box



## KPW (Dec 1, 2011)

*First time Bombe*


















































































Here are some prelim. pics of a 1/2 scale Bombe chest I'm attempting. I'm using the Fine Woodworking plan that's in the Period Furniture book by Taunton Press. Had to take the 1/6th drawing and have it blown up to 1/2 scale by a local print shop. Cost $8. What a deal ! Made alot of mistakes so I'm glad I'm trying it out as a smaller version before attemting one full scale with expensive Lumber. I'll post more pics as I go.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

KPW said:


> *First time Bombe*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a great project to blog Ken. I have some idea what a challenge this design is, so I am looking forward to seeing you progress through this project. Thanks for sharing this challenge with us.


----------



## KPW (Dec 1, 2011)

KPW said:


> *First time Bombe*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike, You are right about the challenge. I'm using just some construction 2×12 fir because I knew I'd be making a few goofs. Can't wait to try the ball and claw feet. I've never done one before. I'll be posting some new pics soon. Unfortunately my camera fell off my bench so I'll have to try my phone cam or maybe my wifes one shot.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

KPW said:


> *First time Bombe*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a very interesting process. I'm eager to see how it turns out.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

KPW said:


> *First time Bombe*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this Ken ,a Bombe chest has always been on my bucket list. Some of the techniques look similar to what Charles Neil uses on his Bombe chest. I look forward to your progress .


----------



## KPW (Dec 1, 2011)

KPW said:


> *First time Bombe*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem Jim. My fun and pleasure. I'll bet it will take me just as long than if it was full scale. Maybe longer.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

KPW said:


> *First time Bombe*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Ken;

Quite an undertaking. Like Jim, I've always had an itch to build one of these.

Lee


----------



## KPW (Dec 1, 2011)

KPW said:


> *First time Bombe*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Lee. It's been an interesting project. Great learning experience.


----------



## KPW (Dec 1, 2011)

*Progress on the case*
































































Well here are a few more progress pics of the Bombe. One thing I must say about downscaling is that the joinery becomes more difficult to execute. The dovetails had to be cut with an xacto knife and I still didn't like the way they came out. I'm planning on staining the carcass very dark to emulate mahogany so maybe I can use some stainable filler to fake them up. I also noticed that the draw fronts and rails need to be constantly adjusted as the project progresses. Maybe that's my inexperience.


----------



## KPW (Dec 1, 2011)

KPW said:


> *Progress on the case*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone know of any sources for small period hardware for this project. I don'twant to spend a whle lot of $ but still want it to look authentic.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

KPW said:


> *Progress on the case*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, Fun to watch the progress!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

KPW said:


> *Progress on the case*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice work Ken
I would check out Horton Brass for hardware. I'm afraid no one who has period hardware has super low prices.


----------



## KPW (Dec 1, 2011)

KPW said:


> *Progress on the case*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim, It's hard to find the smaller stuff. FYI I found some at Vandykes. Pretty good prices but not alot of selection for period stuff.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

KPW said:


> *Progress on the case*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Ken,

Nice work.

You might try Ball and Ball in Pa.

Lee


----------



## KPW (Dec 1, 2011)

KPW said:


> *Progress on the case*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Lee, I tried Ball&Ball. Nothing small enough. Ended up finding some at Van *************************.


----------



## jeanmarc (Mar 23, 2008)

KPW said:


> *Progress on the case*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J have always found interesting the furniture being manufactured when they are raw


----------



## KPW (Dec 1, 2011)

*Half scale Bombe # 4*


























































































































































Well, I'm finally back to my Bombe' chest again. Sorry for the wait but I came to realize that my carving skills left alot to be desired. As a matter of fact they were practically none exsistant! So here are some more pics please exscuse the bad B&C feet.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

KPW said:


> *Half scale Bombe # 4*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Ken this all looks great to me ,thanks for the update on your blog I look forward to more updates.


----------



## KPW (Dec 1, 2011)

KPW said:


> *Half scale Bombe # 4*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim, Practice,practice,practice. I went through about ten blanks. Can't wait to do one full scale. It'll be a breeze.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

KPW said:


> *Half scale Bombe # 4*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks really cool! As for the carving, it looks like you're working with pine? That's got to be difficult to get good results with such weak fibers. I'll bet that if you tried it on mahogany it would be easier going.


----------



## KPW (Dec 1, 2011)

KPW said:


> *Half scale Bombe # 4*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Brian, It's actually Fir. It's pretty hard,but the grain is a little funky.


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

KPW said:


> *Half scale Bombe # 4*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks really good! You have a good eye for all the form and details of the carving and you did a fantastic job on the feet. Especially when I see the tools you probably used! Ramelsons are not bad tools, but yours don't look to be especially sharp? And while the Exacto knife is sharp, it is not a great choice for carving. A lot of people get discouraged when carving, because of dull tools and difficult wood, and I would hate to see someone with talent give it up. My carvings really improved when I purchased some Flexcut gouges and realized what "sharp" really was! When carving, sharpness is critical, and if the wood fibers crush and tear instead of being cleanly sliced, then you need to strop or sharpen some more! I think you have more carving skills than you might realize!


----------



## KPW (Dec 1, 2011)

KPW said:


> *Half scale Bombe # 4*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the encouragement Mike. I just might take your advice on the Flexcuts. Are they readily available?


----------



## KPW (Dec 1, 2011)

KPW said:


> *Half scale Bombe # 4*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mike, I checked out the Flexcut line on Traditional Woodworker. Do you think the beginners boxed set with the sharpening block would be a good place to start?


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

KPW said:


> *Half scale Bombe # 4*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ken, you can get Flexcuts from a variety of places. I'm not sure if I looked at the same one you did (was it $185?). It is usually not recommended that you buy sets, because you typically end up witha lot of gouges in profiles you will never use and although that is not a bad price for what you get, I really don't like swapping blades! It is not difficult to make handles for the individual gouges, but I prefer the palm handled Flexcut tools like this set . Or buy the individual tools that are similar in size and shape to the ones you found most useful in your current set. I have the Flexcut slipstrop and honing compound and like both, but you will probaly find their strop a little short to be real useful. You can make your own easily or even just use wood or cardboard with the compound. I still use my Flexcuts, but I have gradually been buying the individual full-size Pfeil gouges, as I can afford them, and in sizes and profiles that I think I need. The larger tools can provide additional power and be used with mallets, or choked up and used for smaller carvings. Two Cherries and Henry Taylors are also upgrades for the Flexcuts. but try a few of them first and see how they cut. And different places also offer sharpening services. One of the best things I ever did was to pay a guy to sharpen all my gouges… I was able to maintain that sharpness for quite some time, just by honing, and I was able to see what sharp meant, and eventually duplicate that, with some practice. I buy a lot of stuff from these guys and this place , but Woodcraft is the only plae that sells Pfeil.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

KPW said:


> *Half scale Bombe # 4*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Ken;

My thoughts were about the same as Mike's. The tools look like they were working against you, instead of with you. It makes a huge difference. Mahogany is much easier to carve, too. 
And, as you said, practice…

I personally, use Ashley Isles carving tools. Pricey, but worth it. If I were just getting started with carving, I would probably go with Japanese carving tools. I like the edge they keep.

Lee


----------



## KPW (Dec 1, 2011)

KPW said:


> *Half scale Bombe # 4*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice Lee


----------



## jeanmarc (Mar 23, 2008)

KPW said:


> *Half scale Bombe # 4*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What wood did you use


----------



## KPW (Dec 1, 2011)

KPW said:


> *Half scale Bombe # 4*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the interest Jeanmarc. This started out as sort of a practice piece for a full size version but ended up as a great gift for my wifes birthday. I just used some 2×12 construction fir for the sides,draw fronts and feet. The dividers are White pine along with the draw parts, base and top.


----------



## KPW (Dec 1, 2011)

*Part # 5*




























Finally some color. I went with a custom mix of minwax english chestnut,red chestnut, and a little varathane cabernet on the carcass. The draws are transtint honey maple. I'll finish it up with multiple coats of minwax antique oil finish. I guess for the first experience the feet aren't that bad.


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

KPW said:


> *Part # 5*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful work. I only hope to develope that sort of talent some day.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

KPW said:


> *Part # 5*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very good looking work.

Lee


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

KPW said:


> *Part # 5*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You did a beautiful job on this. I especially like the shape and the contrasting colors. One question though: how do you open the drawers?


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

KPW said:


> *Part # 5*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is seriously cool!!! Love the colors.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

KPW said:


> *Part # 5*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's quite an accomplishment good job.


----------



## KPW (Dec 1, 2011)

KPW said:


> *Part # 5*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. It will be finished today I think. I'll post the final pics maybe tonite.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

KPW said:


> *Part # 5*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is beautiful and coming along quite well.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## KPW (Dec 1, 2011)

KPW said:


> *Part # 5*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks wreck. It's a B-day gift for Mrs.W. Hope she likes it.


----------



## KPW (Dec 1, 2011)

*Final Post*



























































































It's finished!!! and she loves it. This was a great and fun project. The learning curve was terrific. I'd like to thank all who followed along and encouraged. I hope you all enjoyed it too. God I love this site! I'm moving to Florida on June 15th so until I get my shop set up again, I'll be sort of quiet. Thanks again to all. Next time it's full size in mahogany and maple. Or perhaps that black walnut I've been milling.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

KPW said:


> *Final Post*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a very good blog and a project wee done.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

KPW said:


> *Final Post*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job, Ken!

Perfect choice of hardware, too.

Lee


----------



## KPW (Dec 1, 2011)

KPW said:


> *Final Post*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim and Lee. You guys are too much.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

KPW said:


> *Final Post*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent project! I enjoyed the whole story.


----------



## KPW (Dec 1, 2011)

KPW said:


> *Final Post*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve. I did too.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

KPW said:


> *Final Post*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! She's a Beauty.

Very nice fit and finish. - Len


----------



## KPW (Dec 1, 2011)

KPW said:


> *Final Post*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks alot Len. I'm happy with it and so is Mrs. W


----------

